# Please help identify my cichlids



## chrnewel (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello fellow Cichlid fanatics!

I am relatively new to Cichlids and have some truly beautiful fish. The problem is I can't determine exactly which species / genus I have. Nor can I determine the sex on either of these.

The two in question are the oranged-top blue and black striped and the marbled orange and black.

Any help is appreciated!

Cheers -
Chris


----------



## chrnewel (Jul 3, 2010)

*#2*


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

#2 looks like an OB Zebra.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

#1 looks like Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef with some poor barring and #2 is def not a OB zebra notably the mouth kind of looks like it hangs over I would say more like Labeotropheus fuelleborni but weather it is a OB, Katale OB, Minos Reef etc etc I can't tell.


----------



## chrnewel (Jul 3, 2010)

Is #1 a..

Metriaclima pyrsonotos
or
Cynotilapia afra


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

chrnewel said:


> Is #1 a..
> 
> Metriaclima pyrsonotos
> or
> Cynotilapia afra


Metriaclima pyrsonotos more or less. Pure? Hard to tell.

Much less likely to be Afra Jalo Reef, I doubt he is Afra.


----------



## chrnewel (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

#2 OB labeotropheus


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I just don't think that it's a M. Pyrsonotos (Red Top Zebra) there just doesn't seem to be enough stripes to be a red top zebra that isn't fully matured. This fish looks like a Juev that is probably about 1.5 to 2 inches and a red top wouldn't be showing this much color at such a young age. I do agree that there are some similarities but the mouth and head shape doesn't seem to fit the M. Prysonotos and looks more like the Jalo reef[/img]


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

#1 is definitely a Metriaclima in my opinion now, Metriaclima zebra or Metriaclima pyrsonotos is the same fish and there a quite a few localities that produce red top varieties. So which one is anyones guess. But the barring is correct for M. zebra with 5 more or less complete bars.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i think it is a jalo reef afra. imo


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

electyellowdude said:


> i think it is a jalo reef afra. imo


+1 that is what I had said in the beginning I do see similarities in this fish with 
Metriaclima genus but def def not Metriaclima pyrsonotos just way to lightly colored to be pyrsonotos if it is a Metriaclima of any it would be a M. greshakei! I don't know just my opinion


----------



## chrnewel (Jul 3, 2010)

both the fish are about 2 - 2.5 in.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The logic here is that he looks kinda crappy to be Metriaclima pyrsonotos, so he is probably a crappy Cynotilapia afra :-?

Many of the Metriaclima pyrsonotos/ Metriaclima greshakei types may be mixed or poorly bred. They are quite commonly sold as mystery fish.


----------



## chrnewel (Jul 3, 2010)

Test


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Got a good shot of the face/head of the first fish? From what I can see, resembles more of a _Metriaclima zebra_-type (like _M. pyrsonotus_) than a _Cynotilapia afra_.


----------



## acsf89 (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree coz I have the same looking fish...and I was told that it was a Metriclima at a LFS...same coloration and same stripage..


----------

